# Ceiling "waves" in drywall



## YouDidWHAT (Jun 17, 2008)

At first I thought the ceiling was poorly taped until I laid a long straight edge against it. Now I know the ceiling is actually sagging between the trusses. After a little research it looks like the builder used 3/8" on the ceiling. If I were to layer 5/8" going 90 degrees to the original drywall would that fix my problem? Or should I just ignore it because I really don't want to pull the ceilings down. 

Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello Chuck:
Yes, the 5/8" drywall would help but I would run it the long way rather than paralell to the trusses. You may want to cut the first sheet in half lengthwise to offset the joints by a couple of feet.
I would rent a drywall lifting machine to press it up to the trusses and use a pair of screws (spaced 1" apart) every 8" across the sheet. The old will want to retain the sag and will have to be mechanically pressed up to get a satisfactory job.
I'm surprised the 3/8" hasn't given away under the load of insulation.
Glenn


----------



## YouDidWHAT (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Glenn, I will run the 5/8" drywall the same way as the trusses. Offsetting the joints is a great idea and should solve my sagging issue.  

I also agree with a drywall lift. I am too old to be holding 5/8" drywall with my head. 

Thanks again.


----------

